# 240sx timing chain repair/replace



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

how much would it ocst to ge t timing chan repaired/replaced. Thinking of buying a 240 off ebay. I would rathe just replace it. The seller said it is tearing into something and oil/water are mixing together......


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

what year 240SX? if it has the KA24DE, you don't need to replace or repair it (if you're referring to the Upper timing chain guide). for the KA24DE, remove the upper timing chain guide since it really serves no real purpose and it breaks easily. 

if it's the KA24E, i'm not sure how much it'll cost. but you'll definitely need to replace that. check with Nissan to see what they'd charge, and you'll get a rough idea.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

If oil and water are mixing that sounds like a blown head gasket!


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *If oil and water are mixing that sounds like a blown head gasket! *


Hahaha I bought a beat up SOHC 240 for some parts and there was pudding in the intake! Oil and AF don't mix!


----------

